# Dart frog lighting



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

This may be a stupid question but someone told me i could use these for my dart frog tank - Full Spectrum Energy Saver 20W ES — Light bulbs, LED bulbs, halogen lamps, spot lights and tubes instead of buying the expensive Exo Terra ones. I thought i would check with you guys as you always give me great info.Tank will have live plants. Will these do the job for both frogs and plants? thanks for your help guys


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, they work fine.

Ade


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

cheers Ade, how many do you think i would need for a 90x45x45cm tank. i have room for 4 bulbs so should i just get 4 or is that overkill?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Unless you are planning to keep auratus in there, fill all 4 holders. Be alert to the heat compacts generate though, especially in hot weather.

Ade


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Ade, great help as always.:notworthy:


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

will these do the same job as the other bulbs Philips 20W ES CFL Bulb - Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Light Bulbs -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes these ones are cheaper.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Here go mate, these are on sale and are alot cheaper....
13W ES E27 Daylight Hydroponics Energy Saving CFL Plant Grow Lights Spiral Bulb | eBay


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks mate, would the 13w be ok for my size tank, i assumed i would need 20w? thanks again


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Boerboel said:


> thanks mate, would the 13w be ok for my size tank, i assumed i would need 20w? thanks again


Whats the average temp in the room the setup is going to be in?
most dart frogs are fine with normal room temp, so by adding 4 x 13w bulbs, it'll be better than adding 4 x 20w as that may become to hot.
what dart frogs will you be getting?


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

temps are usually 18-21, i am getting a few Leucomelas as i have been told these are usually the best for beginners, thanks for the help mate, you have saved me a fortune and keeps the missus off my back.:2thumb:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

18-21 with 4 x 13w bulbs above it will be fine mate.
20w would probably of been overkill.
you'll find the 4 x 13w bulbs will up the temp to around 22-23 depending on how high your tank is. but 22-23 is fine.


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

tank is 45cm high. thanks again bud, i appreciate all the help, i need it:lol2:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Boerboel said:


> tank is 45cm high. thanks again bud, i appreciate all the help, i need it:lol2:


i was in your position not so long ago mate, everyone has to start somewhere.
yeah 45 will be fine, like i said, you'll prob notice a small rise in temps but nothing major with 13w.
good luck mate and hope all goes well.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Boerboel said:


> will these do the same job as the other bulbs Philips 20W ES CFL Bulb - Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Light Bulbs -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes these ones are cheaper.



Avoid warm white bud, they much too orange. Stick with cool white or better still daylight (6,500k ish).

Ade


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks Ade.


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

i know this is nothing to do with lighting but does anyone know of an online place where i can get all or most of the stuff for the ABG mix, i know dartfog is one but does anyone know somewhere cheaper?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Surrey Pet Supplies Reptile Supplies, Aquatic Supplies, Aquariums, Reptile Accessories, Reptile Products, Reptile Shops, Aquarium, tmc, Reptile Pet Supplies, Reptile livefoods, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med, are a bit cheaper. I prefer the fine orchid bark from Dartfrog though been honest, it seems finer. The live Sphagnum you can buy in cheapo type shops labled live hanging basket moss. Peat you will struggle to find sphagnum moss peat now, but you should be able to get hold of sedge peat still. Some folks use eco earth instead of any form of peat, but I find I get much better plant growth when I use a peat.

Ade


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

i knew i could rely on you Ade, cheers buddy.


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

where can i get the calcium bentonite clay powder for the ABG mix. i have looked on surrey pet supplies but can't find it unless i'm missing it?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ebay bud, usually sold by cosmetics suppliers for making face masks out of. lol There are ones sold aimed at the aquarium hobby but they are a LOT more expensive with lots of fancy claims on the packaging. 

Ade


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

cheers mate, just found some on ebay. how much do you think i should get? would 10L fine orchid bark, 8L tree fern, and 5L sedge peat be enough for a 90x45x45cm tank? i'm worried i might get too much or too little. thanks again ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You can't have too much substrate bud. More than you need is a GOOD thing. :2thumb:

Buy/beg/borrow a 25 litre fermending bucket (eg. 25 ltr Fermenting Bin & Lid), cut a hole in the lid and add either some weed fabric or insect netting. Mix your substrate in this and seed it with your springtails and isopods.

When it starts to run low, top it up with more orchid bark, peat and tree fern so that it never runs out completely. Give it a good spray to keep it slightly damp, and feed it with fish flakes, yeast and/or sprintail food.

I've been doing this now for nearly 3 years, and it means that whenever I build a new viv the substrate is fully loaded with springtails and isopods from the very start. It also makes a handy 'backup' culture of springs and isos that I can feed from if my normal cultures aren't doing so well. : victory:

Oh and those buckets are brilliant for doing water changes on aquariums etc too. I have a 2nd that I use for this and for dropping cutting into when pruning my vivs. I discovered them because I used to make country wines and mead as a hobby so had them sat around already. lol

Ade


----------



## Boerboel (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for the great advice... again. you are my mentor:no1:


----------

